# Filming with 100mmL or 50mm 1.8?



## Jack56 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry, I've got another question. I've got two lenses to film with at the moment. I've got to interview children. Would you recommend the 50mm 1.8 or the 100mm L? I haven't got a microphone, so I do need to get close.
I use a full frame by the way.
Thanks!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 9, 2014)

More information would be helpful. Are you setting up a tripod? What type of camera is it(crop factor?)? How is the lighting. 

My guess is that you'll want to go with the 50mm. If you plan on shooting handheld or having a decent amount of movement, you'll definitely want to shoot with the 50mm.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 9, 2014)

Using the built-in camera microphone, try to keep to a meter away. So, 50mm is the best choice.


----------



## Besisika (Jun 9, 2014)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> More information would be helpful. Are you setting up a tripod? What type of camera is it(crop factor?)? How is the lighting.
> 
> My guess is that you'll want to go with the 50mm. If you plan on shooting handheld or having a decent amount of movement, you'll definitely want to shoot with the 50mm.


Indeed, more info is required.
Are you indoor, outdoor, kids are sitting, running, are you on a tripod, handheld, and so on?
100mmL is the best lens to stabilize video so this is the way to go if you are indoor and only the kids are heard.
Otherwise, go with the 50mm especially if you are on a tripod without an external microphone.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yup, old topic but worth noting for the research others are doing...

Assuming that "interviewing children" means "talking [little]head" then a vote for the 100mm on a tripod for -- *most important* -- not being right on top of the child: too scary! Then you have the softer background, other good image stuff. I would hope an interview would use a clip-on mike.

Even true for crop sensor IMO. (I had a ten year stint as an elementary school teacher. Kids need space until they are a little used to a new adult. Many grown-ups, too!)


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 24, 2014)

An older post on page two of this sub-forum reveals Jack to be the teacher of the kids to be interviewed so he is good to go with that 50mm. Just the ticket for inspiring them. Sounds like fun project.
Jonathan


----------

